# RMI-Beispiel



## Flyer (24. Aug 2004)

hi!

hat jemand von euch ein RMI beispiel das ich lokal laufen kann, also auf meinem pc?

und noch eine frage...was kann ich bei diesem fehler machen?
java.rmi.StubNotFoundException: Stub class not found: TimeServiceImpl_Stub; nested exception is: 
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: TimeServiceImpl_Stub

die class TimeServiceImpl_Stub habe ich erstellt! Sie ist im gleichen verzeichnis wie die anderen Klassen und Files

Gruss Flyer


----------



## Grizzly (24. Aug 2004)

Flyer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]hat jemand von euch ein RMI beispiel das ich lokal laufen kann, also auf meinem pc?[...]



Das ist in eigentlich allen Beispielen der Fall. 

Hier mal zwei Links:
The Java Tutorial: Trail: RMI
Java ist auch ein Insel - 18 Verteilte Programmierung mit RMI und SOAP
Da sind beide Male Beispiele sowie Erklärungen dabei.


----------

